# Widened steelies?



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get widened steelies? Or that type of wheel kind of like a cragar soft eight

Thanks!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> Does anyone know where I can get widened steelies? Or that type of wheel kind of like a cragar soft eight
> 
> Thanks!


Ive been told a place in PA does them. Im actually interested in some too. Like widened Bentley GT steelies, so 18" steelies FTW :heart:


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ive been told a place in PA does them. Im actually interested in some too. Like widened Bentley GT steelies, so 18" steelies FTW :heart:


you gotta find out the name of that place!! i want a set so bad! im from pa to so that would work out haha


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> you gotta find out the name of that place!! i want a set so bad! im from pa to so that would work out haha


Ask in your regional thread. Someone last summer was selling a set of widened 18" steelies in the 5x112 classifieds :thumbup:


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

ahh alright thanks man.. i just did a little searching and i found a place like right outside of Harrisburg that does odd things like that :thumbup:


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

from what i hear this is the company most people use 

http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

i found a place in NJ that does them, i talked to him this morning if you take him the wheel he will do whatever you want to it


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been wanting to do this for a while. Please let me know how it goes and take pics.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

DerekH said:


> I've been wanting to do this for a while. Please let me know how it goes and take pics.


 i just need to find 4 r32 steelies and im going to go down to him he wants 125 a wheel but thats not to bad if you think about it for a custom set of wheels


----------



## DuBbEr91 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd also like to know how it goes. Where at in jersey is this?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

DuBbEr91 said:


> I'd also like to know how it goes. Where at in jersey is this?


 I have a feeling it's Wheel Works in Florence / Burlington. I'm going to be heading there tomorrow to see if they can fix up the curb damage on some wheels I picked up recently.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

A.k.A Funky Chicken said:


> i just need to find 4 r32 steelies and im going to go down to him he wants 125 a wheel but thats not to bad if you think about it for a custom set of wheels


 So 4x R32 steelies is going to be probably at least $200 plus $500 to widen them? That's a hefty price for steelies IMO. If it were me and I really wanted big 18" steelies, I'd try to find a set of 300c steelies locally for really cheap, redrill and widen those. Or even settle for 17s save a bunch of cash as those would be a lot easier to find.


----------



## A.k.A Funky Chicken (Oct 11, 2011)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> I have a feeling it's Wheel Works in Florence / Burlington. I'm going to be heading there tomorrow to see if they can fix up the curb damage on some wheels I picked up recently.


 yupp thats the place 



TrillyPop said:


> So 4x R32 steelies is going to be probably at least $200 plus $500 to widen them? That's a hefty price for steelies IMO. If it were me and I really wanted big 18" steelies, I'd try to find a set of 300c steelies locally for really cheap, redrill and widen those. Or even settle for 17s save a bunch of cash as those would be a lot easier to find.


 yea thats what i was thinking i can 17's for cheap and i can get them whenever i want really and if i get 17's i can just lower my car more to fill it out


----------



## DuBbEr91 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry about thread jacking, but I didn't want to make a new thread for this. I have a set of 13-5.5 tarantulas. I've never seen these widened. Have you guys? Do you think they'd look silly?


----------

